

Tepco Radiation Level Shoot Back Up at 10 sv hotspot - joe_the_user
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-02/tepco-reports-second-deadly-radiation-reading-at-fukushima-plant.html

======
aaronbrethorst
Mods or OP, will you please change the title? It's Tepco, not Tipco, and even
if this was correct, we lack proper context to know what Tepco is or why we
should care.

A better title might be:

"Fukushima Radiation Levels Shoot Back Up"

~~~
mukyu
It isn't Tepco either, but TEPCO and the name should not be foreign to anyone
that knows about the issue.

Fukushima is the prefecture that the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant is
in. It is around the size of Connecticut. If there are high radiation levels
as Millstone (a nuclear plant in Connecticut) you do not say that there are
high levels of radiation in Connecticut.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
The title on Bloomberg is also incorrect, then: "Tepco Reports Second Deadly
Radiation Reading at Fukushima Nuclear Plant"

------
tectonic
Japan spends a huge amount of money on robotics research. Are they using any
of those advanced robots in the damaged plants?

~~~
kapnobatairza
Yes, they are using robots in areas where radiation levels are lethal, but as
the article states "they are no replacement for humans" on site.

